# Form 1116



## jawaharrajan (Oct 7, 2013)

I am sure there are several questions about Form 1116
I have almost completed my 2012 taxes but need to finalize the Passive income category for Form 1116.

I am using TaxAct. 
I am trying to figure out how to report information from a Canadian T3 form for the Passive category income section of ISR form 1116.
How do we know the tax amount paid on the T3
Also for Form 1116 do we include the world income (i.e. any income from US sources).
In the past i used a commercial tax preparer and they have included the US information from form 1099DIV and 1099INT in the Passive section of form 1116 - is that correct.

Any help is appreciated
Jawahar


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When in doubt, read the instructions: Instructions for Form 1116 (2012)

I'm not sure why your tax accountant would be including passive income from US sources (unless you paid income tax of some sort on that to another country), but the instructions have some specific information on the passive income section of the form that might be useful to you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

